# After Earth - Will Smith [2013]



## Stringer (Dec 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CZIt20emgLY[/YOUTUBE]


> One thousand years after cataclysmic events forced humanity's escape from Earth, Nova Prime has become mankind's new home. Legendary General Cypher Raige (Will Smith) returns from an extended tour of duty to his estranged family, ready to be a father to his 13-year-old son, Kitai (Jaden Smith). When an asteroid storm damages Cypher and Kitai's craft, they crash-land on a now unfamiliar and dangerous Earth. As his father lies dying in the cockpit, Kitai must trek across the hostile terrain to recover their rescue beacon. His whole life, Kitai has wanted nothing more than to be a soldier like his father. Today, he gets his chance.



*Release Date:* June 7, 2013 
*Starring:* Jaden Smith, Will Smith, Zo? Kravitz, Sophie Okonedo
*Director:* M. Night Shyamalan
*Screenplay:* Stephen Gaghan, Gary Whitta


----------



## James Bond (Dec 10, 2012)

Cinder said:


> *Director:* M. Night Shyamalan



Guess it's now hard to see how this will end


----------



## Stringer (Dec 10, 2012)

Expect the worse, hope for the best.

As more news drop in we'll probably get better idea what to expect from it.

For now though, I like Smith's speech in the trailer.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 10, 2012)

Director: M. Night Shyamalan

i think we all know what this means


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2012)

Director: M. Night Shyamalan


Yep, not wasting my time.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 10, 2012)

Director: M. Night Shyamalan

Will smith how far have you fallen


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2012)

I think that I'll skip this one.  Premise seems alright but the director and Jaden don't inspire confidence in me.


----------



## Jena (Dec 10, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahaaha


----------



## Kanali (Dec 10, 2012)

Not a fan of the premise or Will's spawn, so I'll pass on this.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol Will Shith.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 10, 2012)

The twist will be that It's actually Venus and that Jaden is really Will smith's father


----------



## Stringer (Dec 10, 2012)

Well shit, checked out his resume, didn't know he directed _The Last Airbender_


----------



## TylerDurden (Dec 10, 2012)

i almost hated Paul Giamatti for The Lady in The Water....yes, the friggin' Paul Giamatti, that is how much Shyamalan has fucked up his actor's careers in his movies....

Will Smith and his son were a lost cause to begin with, though....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 10, 2012)

i'm a smith fan and a m night fan , so this should be great for me


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 10, 2012)

M. Night Shyamalan

Micheal bay would be better then this guys.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2012)

I especially like how Shyamalan destroy any source material in his movies for his own agenda.

Eskimos for Water tribe? Fuck that
Fire Nation base on Imperialist Japan? Please going to shift this in such a way my daughter is going to get a role.

 I bet the weapons will take like 10 minutes of body movement before firing or being effective.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 10, 2012)

One thing... *M.night Shyamalan*

just kidding, this looks good enough


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Funny how they didnt put night's name in the trailer cause everyone wants to kick the man's ass


----------



## Stringer (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah they probably expected these reactions. 

I like Will Smith, so I'll keep this on my radar nonetheless.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 10, 2012)

Will Smith use to be one of my favorites. What the fuck happened?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 10, 2012)

The second I heard that atrocious, clunky dialog devoted of any realism or emotion, I knew Shyamalan fucking wrote it.

Looks terrible. Been done billion times, crap CGI, abominable writing. Truly an M.Night movie.

Plus it has Will Smith "acting". Run for the hills.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, people actually hating on Will Smith in here?  what the fuck. You guys think he can't do emotional when everyone and their mother cried at Pursuit of Happyness 

Jaden i thought did a good job in Karate kid..

Of course M. Night Shyamalan is a problem...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2012)

Director: M. Night Shyamalan

Will watch.


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 10, 2012)

Saw this trailer earlier. It looks pretty good.

I like Will Smith in movies like this and I am Legend.

Here's hoping for the best


----------



## kru3ger (Dec 10, 2012)

People tend to forget Will Smith is the biggest movie star in the world. Financially this will not fail. Let's just hope Night doesn't f*ck this up.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2012)

Smith has made some of the shittiest films this decade. And his kids are an eyesore, both of them.


----------



## Jena (Dec 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Smith has made some of the shittiest films this decade. And his kids are an eyesore, both of them.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh dear God no, please no. Another M. Night Shyamamamalalalolol movie?

Not even Will Smith could save this inevitable train wreck. 

I think M. Night sold his soul to the devil to give him powers to convince Smith to work with him on this movie.

And LOOOOL Hatif got banned.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 10, 2012)

M.Night didn't write it.

He only directed it.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 10, 2012)

Night is actually credited as a writer now... I think he took the script and re-wrote it with a twist
Also I dont think there is any a list director who would make a film for both Will and his son..


----------



## blackbird (Dec 10, 2012)

Looks like an _I Am Legend_ storyline in an _Avatar_ universe with the cast of _Pursuit of Happyness_. 

I really like Will Smith's work, but ever since he and his wife went on Oprah, I never want to see two Smith's in one movie again.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 10, 2012)

I think Will and Jayden were good in Pursuit of Happyness, but I'm not excited to see them together in another movie, especially one by M.Night.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2012)

M. Night trying to give Jaden a chance to outshine his father?



Cinder said:


> Well shit, checked out his resume, didn't know he directed _The Last Airbender_



How did you not know this?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't have anything against Jaden Smith -- I liked him in The Karate Kid. I should probably get around to actually watching the trailer soon.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 10, 2012)

I was excited, then I saw the director.

As long as he doesn't try to put some fucking twist just because he "has" to do one, I'm hoping these two can make this fillm worth it.

I'd rather the film's protagonist be Will, but maybe this is the movie where Jaden proves he can be more than an annoying cunt. He was decent in The Karate Kid.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Smith has made some of the shittiest films this decade. And his kids are an eyesore, both of them.



Definitely more good ones than shit flavored ones.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 10, 2012)

> How did you not know this?


So you're asking me why I didn't bother to inquire any further info for a movie I couldn't sit through. 

Either way, I've never been one to keep in mind director names or their works, unless they're worth the hassle.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 10, 2012)

Seems like Will Smith has been playing the same role for years now... This movie looks like nothing spectacular but will probably become a blockbuster


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2012)

Cinder said:


> So you're asking me why I didn't bother to inquire any further info for a movie I couldn't sit through.
> 
> Either way, I've never been one to keep in mind director names or their works, unless they're worth the hassle.



I didn't even see the movie for that one fact.

The title card said "M. Night Shamaylan's The Last Airbender"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2012)

That movie pissed off my 7 year old niece. 

She kept asking me if Aang was slow.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 10, 2012)

> I didn't even see the movie for that one fact.
> 
> The title card said "M. Night Shamaylan's The Last Airbender"


So what, you want a pat on the back?


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 11, 2012)

Where's all this Will Smith hate coming from?

Most of his movies are quality


----------



## Detective (Dec 11, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Guess it's now hard to see how this *will* end





Dr.Douchebag said:


> The twist *will* be that It's actually Venus and that Jaden is really Will smith's father





Danger Doom said:


> I especially like how Shyamalan destroy any source material in his movies for his own agenda.
> 
> Eskimos for Water tribe? Fuck that
> Fire Nation base on Imperialist Japan? Please going to shift this in such a way my daughter is going to get a role.
> ...





Stunna said:


> Director: M. Night Shyamalan
> 
> *Will *watch.





kru3ger said:


> People tend to forget Will Smith is the biggest movie star in the world. Financially this *will* not fail. Let's just hope Night doesn't f*ck this up.





Swarmy said:


> Seems like Will Smith has been playing the same role for years now... This movie looks like nothing spectacular but *will* probably become a blockbuster



Damn, all that negativity from the users in this thread and you were still Inceptioned like a boss.

Curse the trickery of that Fresh Prince.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2012)

> Where's all this Will Smith hate coming from?
> 
> Most of his movies are quality



The same quality you get at a dollar store.

Most of his films are terrible, summer fodder.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 11, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Where's all this Will Smith hate coming from?
> 
> Most of his movies are quality



They are quality as far as summer blockbusters go but most are too similar, Will always has the same damn role and acts as the same character.

Put a hand on your heart and tell me you don't find his acting in I Robot and I Am Legend similar or his character in MiB and Wild Wild West.

Also the way he ties so hard to make his son a successful actor is annoying. The fact that he is his biological son doesn't mean he has to actually have him play as such in a movie.

As for Shamaylan I really don't want to say anything...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Will is so fucking retarded that he picked Men in Black over django unchained...


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 11, 2012)

Time to go find my Fresh Prince shit, need to stunt on you hos


----------



## James Bond (Dec 11, 2012)

I think a lot of Will Smith hate is aimed at the fact he is using his connections to pretty much force his kid onto the big screen even though his families so loaded his kids never need to work a day in their lives.



Detective said:


> Damn, all that negativity from the users in this thread and you were still Inceptioned like a boss.
> 
> Curse the trickery of that Fresh Prince.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 11, 2012)

James Bond said:


> I think a lot of Will Smith hate is aimed at the fact he is using his connections to pretty much force his kid onto the big screen even though his families so loaded his kids never need to work a day in their lives.


How dare a father strive to give his son the tools he needs to accomplish himself and realize his dream, better let him be content with his father's bank account and repress his passion instead. 

Hearing some of these clowns you'd think the man is a war criminal.

So far Will Smith seems to bring the best out of his son when they share a screen. From what I gather in the premise, by letting his son hold a good portion of the movie on his own -- Will wants him to step out of his shadow, prove his worth as an actor and become his own man. _'Make it or break it'_ type of deal.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh M Night Shymalamadingdingdongck


----------



## Ausorrin (Dec 11, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> They are quality as far as summer blockbusters go but most are too similar, Will always has the same damn role and acts as the same character.
> 
> Put a hand on your heart and tell me you don't find his acting in I Robot and I Am Legend similar or his character in MiB and Wild Wild West.
> 
> ...



I guess I'm just a sucker for Will Smith and these kind of roles   The acting was similar but it was still quality acting

And you have to admit, Jaden did a pretty good job in Karate kid


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 11, 2012)

*My reaction as I read along....*

After Earth - *Will Smith*. 





> One thousand years after cataclysmic events forced humanity's escape from Earth, Nova Prime has become mankind's new home. Legendary General Cypher Raige (Will Smith) returns from an extended tour of duty to his estranged family, ready to be a father to his 13-year-old son, *Kitai (Jaden Smith)*.








> When an asteroid storm damages Cypher and Kitai's craft, they crash-land on a now unfamiliar and dangerous Earth. *As his father lies dying in the cockpit, Kitai must trek across the hostile terrain to recover their rescue beacon. His whole life, Kitai has wanted nothing more than to be a soldier like his father. Today, he gets his chance.*





Release Date: June 7, 2013 
Starring: Jaden Smith, Will Smith 
*Director: M. Night Shyamalan* 



*Screenwriter*: Gary Whitta, *M. Night Shyamalan*


----------



## James Bond (Dec 11, 2012)

Kitai isnt his son, it's his clone created to preserve mankind.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2012)

There's also this Will Smith movie that I loved though I forgot the title its about him searching for people with physical ailments and trying to reach out to them to learn more about their personalities if they deserve his blessing lol. In the end he killed himself and donated his organs to those 3 people.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 11, 2012)

Waiting for the Twist that Will's son is a clone of him like Jango/Boba Fett. And that's a survival test to see if he can take over for him, and there are like 30 clones on the planet...the reason he's always away from his family is that he has multiple families doing this same test for a successor...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 11, 2012)

will smiths kids are practically his genetic clones, with his same amicability.  why wouldn't he bring them into daddy's business?   i can't stand nepotism, but that's how the rich have been doing it for a long time.

also, will smith isn't right for the role of django , he's not that kind of guy


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2012)

> So far Will Smith seems to bring the best out of his son when they share a screen. From what I gather in the premise, by letting his son hold a good portion of the movie on his own -- Will wants him to step out of his shadow, prove his worth as an actor and become his own man. 'Make it or break it' type of deal.



Hollywood is filled with nepotism in the end but this is a just a joke. They're selling the film based on Smith, not his annoying son but it looks like a sole vehicle for his son. 

Prove his worth as an actor? Send him out to do it on his own, he'll fit in well on 90210.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 11, 2012)

Watch out, your abnormal dislike of Smiths may just grow you a fungus.

The kid was nice PoH and quite descent KK.




> he'll fit in well on 90210.


Nah, he's better off working with daddy.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2012)

> Watch out, your abnormal dislike of Smiths may just grow you a fungus.



I neither like The Smiths, nor dislike them. Because I said his last few films were rubbish doesn't equate to abnormal dislike. I like Will Smith if anything, he has alot of charisma but really what was the last film he made that was actually even half good?

And his kid isn't good. Fucking Karate Kid based in China of all places.

Don't get me started on his "Daddy look at the Butterfly" daughter, let's hope she doesn't decide to become an actor on a whim aswell.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2012)

it is nepotism you can't even deny that Cinder 

anyways this looks pretty terrible since M Night hasn't made a good film since 1998


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ausorrin said:


> Where's all this Will Smith hate coming from?
> 
> Most of his movies are *quality*





I dont dislike the guy but he has only worked with like 2 decent directors Mann and Proyas... and even those films sucked.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2012)

Proyas must hate Smith, he said Fox went back on their word once Smith got on and made his film as family friendly as possible. Same with I Am Legend. He's the kiss of death to creative directors.

They should get him to star in the next Terrence Malick film


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2012)

if that would ever happen I would find you and slap you Eno :| :|


----------



## Stringer (Dec 11, 2012)

> I neither like The Smiths, nor dislike them.


Your track record shows otherwise.

So out of anything you can possibly point out that wasn't right with the movie you chose the location. Right.

I liked the setting actually, a different approach on a strained franchise.




Parallax said:


> it is nepotism you can't even deny that Cinder


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 11, 2012)

Detective said:


> Damn, all that negativity from the users in this thread and you were still Inceptioned like a boss.
> 
> Curse the trickery of that Fresh Prince.



Fuck your deductive skills .


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2012)

> if that would ever happen I would find you and slap you Eno :| :|



Tree of Life 2: The curse of God.

Cast: 

Will Smith
Jayden Smith
I whip my hair back and forth Smith
Some sexy Latino Actress (possibly Eva Mendez)

Directed by Terrence Malick

Earth was destroyed when the Tree of Life grew out from New York obliterating the City with cool effects and covered the Earth. From the tree came CGI monsters that began to kill the survivours and create Hell on Earth. Now a very religious Will Smith and his annoying Chinese Karate Kid walk towards the Tree to find out where the Tree came from and why God forsake them, while trying to survive in a post apocalyptic world filled with evil hill billy white folks. He is haunted along the way by dreams of his annoying prat of a daughter who whipped her hair alot and sexy Wife who died. The film consists of long shots of clouds, trees, poor editing and pretentious College kids cinematography. And alot of Religious overtones.

How do you like it Para:ho

This film sounds amazing.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 11, 2012)

why you gotta cut me so deep Eno :[


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2012)

Man I need to send this to Fox.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> And his kid isn't good. Fucking Karate Kid based in China of all places.


Is this your best criticism? :|


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 12, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Is this your best criticism? :|



Who is this kid? And what they hell he knows about Back to the Future? Its before your time.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 12, 2012)

> Is this your best criticism? :|



There are some great child actors around, this guy is not one of them. So much blatant nepotism hasn't been since the Coppolas shoved their whole family in films.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm just sayin' -- your criticism was one of the movie he was in (and not a strong one at that), not of him himself. I'm personally indifferent to him, but if memory serves, he did well enough in The Karate Kid.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Dec 12, 2012)

The twist was at the end of the trailer. Night strikes again!

I will see this movie only because of Will Smith, but I'm not excited to see his son take the lead role. I have nothing against him I'm just not interested or as invested in him.

I predict a 3-3.5/5 for this film

P.S I'm actually interested in seeing what kind of crack pot twist Night will pull on us in this movie, or imagine if there wasn't a twist....what a twist!


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 13, 2012)

The trailer was pretty good, and I like Will Smith and his kid as actors. However after The Last Airbender I am boycotting any M.Night movie. He ruined one of my favorite works of fiction when it could of turned into a amazing trilogy.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 13, 2012)

Having an incomprehensible, foreign sounding, name like M. Night Shyamalan makes someone a great director!


----------



## Jay. (Feb 2, 2013)

That friend from avatar is directing this?





Why Will Smith, why


----------



## Stringer (Mar 7, 2013)

New Trailer.

[YOUTUBE]x_wrGvYZgBs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 13, 2013)

New poster:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2013)

i saw this movie, it was alright, less of a sci fi movie and more of an adventure/coming of age movie.  definitely had m knights touch, which i don't mind at all.  

too bad it tanked, the media really has it out for the dude


----------



## Jay. (Jul 12, 2013)

saw this weeks ago

it was alright

plot and directing was weak


smith stole the show and he was crippled the entire movie 

jaden has talent. he carried me in or two scenes


movie had potential story wise and the world building was good.


But that's what you get if you work with m.knight

what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Sasori (Oct 15, 2013)

Loved this film.

I wish they expanded more on the world they had created.

I wana know more about the exodus, the war, the new world etc.

I wana see more of their technology, which even though high-tech, still had a very post-apocolyptic feel to it. The "sails" or (whatever flexible material) design in their cities and spaceships was an intriguing juxtaposition. It made me think of Waterworld.

I liked how they used this flexible material for their storage too. Like the rubber-like inventory containers on the ship and stuff.

The ghosting concept was awesome. I wish they would expand on this though. I'd love to see more scenes of people in terror and panic while Rangers just walked calmly through the chaos, exterminating their exterminators.

But my favourite thing in this film was that cutlass. God what an amazing piece of weaponry. It's such a cool concept. I wish we could see more of how it's used in action. I wana see the other configurations.
I wish I had one. Dam that would be so cool.


All in all, a good film, but like most Smith films, I fall in love with it, only to be left with a wanting for more of the fictional world they have created but never really expanded upon.  And also, always gets me asking what happens next?? 
I wish there was a sequel or a prequel to this.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 15, 2013)

Sasori said:


> Loved this film.
> 
> I wish they expanded more on the world they had created.
> 
> ...



There are actually books out there the expand on the After Earth universe, the origin of the Rangers, the invention of the cutlass, and stories about the other few Ghost Rangers.

Being a "book before movie" person, I've actually read both the spinoff "After Earth: A Perfect Beast" and the movie adaptation to the film, though I haven't seen the film yet. And I have to say that both are decent. So if you're looking for more info/background on those things you asked for, check those out.


----------



## Owl (Oct 15, 2013)

This movie is terrible.


----------



## ice77 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Not enough plot. I was expecting far more in this movie. Like more monster like creatures and such, more backstory that isn't confusing and less of serious Smith. 

Where did that comedic charm go Smith? 

It felt far to robotic at times. His relationship with his son was treated like a trip with a sarge or something.

And why in blue hell would that eagle sacrifice himself? Plot convenience? *


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 16, 2013)

This movie is mostly pedestrian, serviceable even, just like most Hollywood movies—it's definitely better than World War Z!

oop


----------



## ice77 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Zombie movies are cliche. People should have known better. I would never pay cinema money to see a zombie flick. It would feel degrading and I would feel robbed afterwards..so why hurt oneself? 

None the less more to the point here...Jayden has a potential to become just like his pops but I want to see him in some less serious role with less robotics involved. *


----------

